# My very, very first micro coil!



## Antonius Scheid (7/11/14)

I am proud of myself!
And it took me just a bit over 7 minutes...
Didn't think it would be that easy!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> I am proud of myself!
> And it took me just a bit over 7 minutes...
> Didn't think it would be that easy!!
> View attachment 14911


Awesome first coil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Sehr gut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

Great looking coil there! Let us know how it vapes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (7/11/14)

Fantastic coil bro, it really is awesome.

PS. Is that an Atomic? with different screws

Edit: I see it's the RM4 or 5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> I am proud of myself!
> And it took me just a bit over 7 minutes...
> Didn't think it would be that easy!!
> View attachment 14911



Rock and Roll @Antonius Scheid!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/14)

Perfectly neat too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (7/11/14)

the first of many. well done and happy vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (7/11/14)

Well done, thinking about getting into the rba side myself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (7/11/14)

awesome coil dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid (7/11/14)

It's so easy @Raslin. Just do it. Ok, wouldn't have been able to do it without the help of all of you guys and all of the information available on this amazing forum.

You guys rock!

Yes, it's an RM4 @Alex. I liked the idea of being able to choose between single or dual coil setup. What I don't like is that the airflow ring comes loose to easy. Maybe I just have to get used to it.

It vapes ok for the first one I would say @Danny; not perfect
though. Vapor production is on the low side compared to my maN setup with istick. I think I will have to go dual coil quite soon. But the taste is amazing; way more defined.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/14)

On your next coil try wrapping two less wraps and move the coil closer to the edge of the deck away from the posts, just take care the it doesn't touch the cap.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid (7/11/14)

I will give it a try tomorrow @BumbleBee. I believe touching the cap will result in a black an red face when lucky....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> I will give it a try tomorrow @BumbleBee. I believe touching the cap will result in a black an red face when lucky....


Lol, that is why it is important to test it on an ohm meter without and with the cap.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid (7/11/14)

Wooohooo, didn't even think about testing it with the cap on! Thank you for that advise @Andre, it will remain on the top of the list....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Congrats @Antonius Scheid !
Such a great feeling building your own coil and then vaping on it!

Now the fun starts

I agree with @BumbleBee 
- try moving the coil a bit closer to the edge - you may find you get improved flavour

Another thing - once you've installed the coil, you can use the mandrel/screwdriver to move the coil 1 or 2 mm either upward or downward. That should change the throat hit. Lower down for less TH, higher up for more TH. Not sure how it works on your atty, but just a slight movement up on down on my RM2 makes a huge difference.

All the best!


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> I am proud of myself!
> And it took me just a bit over 7 minutes...
> Didn't think it would be that easy!!
> View attachment 14911



nicely done. nice and tightly wound. looks neat and uniform. job well done. especially for a first try. great stuff and a thumbs up from me


----------

